# Looking to plow



## madeincanada123 (Sep 10, 2009)

I was going to buy a truck with a plow on it, but I figured I would ask about using the jeep. I have a 2001 Grand Cherokee with the 4.0. It gets excellent traction in the winter, but would it be okay to do some residential plowing with it? From what I have read I should find something between six and seven feet. Is there any other modifications that need to be done in order to plow with it? Any other information you would like to share? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## madeincanada123 (Sep 10, 2009)

No one has any information?


----------



## Miller1155 (Sep 28, 2009)

Guess not. I would like to hear it also...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I'll bite

Does anyone make a plow for the grand?
does your grand have an aluminum Rear diff ? If it does I think plowing would kill it.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I used to have one of those...a real POS. You cant lock the 4WD so every time your wheels slip it will be engaging.


----------



## nickp (Mar 4, 2009)

That depends what you want to use it for. If you are doing just residential you can get away with my set up. If you want to do more you might want to reconsider.

I have a 2002 WJ with the 4.7 and the Dana 44 aluminum. If you have the 4.0l I think you have the Dana 35 in the rear, but not positive.

I have a Snow Sport to do my drive way and a few others. Some for money, others not. I attach it with the Warn Multi mount front receiver hitch. I had no problem with that setup until I started to travel a bit last winter to do a couple of driveways for money. Before the snow flies this winter I am going to have the receiver straightened and beefed up. The Warn Multi mount was designed to fit behind the bumper cover, as such it uses sort of a "S" bend for its strength. There are no boxed or tubular sections, which is what I am going to have added. This upcoming winter will be my 4th. I am diligent with changing my differential, transmission and transfer case fluids. I live in central Massachusetts and we get pretty good snow here.

Also some guys have modified universal hitches to fit the front. the mounting points are the same as the factory tow hooks.


----------

